# VIGIL Mars Radars



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Everywhere I go on the net I get very negative feedback about the possibilty of fixing our radar - we have already changed the magnetron but now, instead of excessive clutter (the reason for changing mag) we not only don''t get a signal from the radar input but when we connect the cable the control panel on the monitor becomes disabled.

Anyone know of someone who is an expert in this area or can give us pointers as to what the problem might be.


----------



## Constantin (Dec 16, 2000)

Forget it. Reparing a VIGIL radar over and over again is not worth the aggravation. We treated ours with white gloves, knew every representative on the East Coast from numerous repair attempts, and then just gave up.

Your time and money are better spent buying a quality unit such as Furuno which, if installed correctly, are pretty much bullet-proof.


----------



## ozRob (May 10, 2009)

Do you know where I can buy beg borrow or steal a VIGIL mars keyboard? My system worked fine til the keyboard was 'borrowed' by rodents (2 legged) one night. VIGIL mars electronics whereabouts would also be appreciated.


----------



## loveh20 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a complete Vigil radar sitting in my garage, ready to discard. It still works, but the display height is compressed, and I replaced it on the boat with a Raymarine a few years ago. It has the wireless and wired remotes, cables, manuals, etc. Good for parts. Anyone who can pick it up in the Palm Beach, FL area can have it.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I can't believe people are still talking about this radar/chocolate bar. I've been hearing and reading jokes about it since I got into boating. I saw one once, and it looked pretty primitive. Perhaps it's better than nothing, but salvaging one these days seems like unscrewing the seatbelt from your father's old car just to have it in your 2009 vehicle.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i also have one that i think i just need a remote for if anyone has a remote for sale please pm me


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

just wanted to say that "loveh20" is a great member he has really gone out of his way to help me getting this system working again for my dad. i know its a old system and probably should just be replaced but my dad is retired and really cant afford a new radar system right now and this member went above and beyond to help me out 

thanks again loveh20


----------



## jplowman (Aug 3, 2009)

*Vigil System*

For 'Loveh20'
I would be most interested in your discarded Vigil system. Could you contact me on the private message system? I do not have enough posts posted (5) to contact you direct. Many thanks.


----------



## vigilradarguy (Sep 30, 2009)

*vigil radars*

Hello, If any of you are still interested in salvaging your Vigil radar I am sitting on a boat load of brand new parts for these systems..no joke. They were bound for the dumpster today but figured I would check out a few of these forums before doing so, Being this is my first post I cannot add my email but I guess you can contact me thru this site and I will try to answer any questions you might have. thankyou....dan


----------



## hleland (Feb 6, 2010)

*vigil radar parts*

I am desperately searching for a Vigil radar parts source, or even more helpful would be an electrical schematic diagram for Vigil radar monitors. If anyone has any information on sources for either of these I would greatly appreciate your letting me know either by private message, or on this board. Thanks much !!

hleland


----------



## woodtraps (Jun 17, 2010)

*Vigil keyboard*



ozRob said:


> Do you know where I can buy beg borrow or steal a VIGIL mars keyboard? My system worked fine til the keyboard was 'borrowed' by rodents (2 legged) one night. VIGIL mars electronics whereabouts would also be appreciated.


I happen to aquire 3 Virgil keyboards, 2 radar screens, one radar antenna and assorted wiring. Are you still interested in a keyboard?


----------



## sailawye (Jul 3, 2010)

*Vigil RM Radar*

Hi!

We have a Vigil RM Radar, but need the keyboard. Will yours work with that model? (if you have any left)

Thanks!

--Tony


----------



## woodtraps (Jun 17, 2010)

I have 3 keyboards I will check the model number on them and will get back to you later on this evening.I also have 2 monitors and the antenna that goes with it
Respectfully yours,
Wilfred Morrison


----------



## sailawye (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks! Hope it is the right model. How much do you want for just the keyboard?

-Tony


----------



## hleland (Feb 6, 2010)

*Vigil radar parts*

Wilfred Morrison,

I noticed your message re Vigil radar monitors. I'm interested in acquiring a Vigil radar monitor from the 1987-9 model years, and the model would be either an RX or RM type.

If the monitor you have is one of these, please send me an email to: [email protected].

Thanks, Hal Leland


----------



## kantala (Jun 1, 2010)

*Vigil*

Hi - We posted something a few weeks ago about our Vigil RX, now available for parts. I tried to get parts without success both here and elsewhere. We ended up with a new Garmin but there are lots of things about the old Vigil that are superior. I was sad to see it go.

Here's the link to the parts we may still have. I say "may' because there's a local TV repair guy who may be playing with the parts in his spare time. If anyone is keen for them I could do some checking with him. And half of me still wants to find some spares, fix ours, and then on-sell the Garmin.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/65192-vigil-radar-parts-available.html

Ciao -Kantala


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just curious, what did you find was superior about the VIGIL???



kantala said:


> Hi - We posted something a few weeks ago about our Vigil RX, now available for parts. I tried to get parts without success both here and elsewhere. We ended up with a new Garmin but there are lots of things about the old Vigil that are superior. I was sad to see it go.
> 
> Here's the link to the parts we may still have. I say "may' because there's a local TV repair guy who may be playing with the parts in his spare time. If anyone is keen for them I could do some checking with him. And half of me still wants to find some spares, fix ours, and then on-sell the Garmin.
> 
> ...


----------



## kantala (Jun 1, 2010)

*Vigil radar v Garmin GMR 18HD*

What was better about the old radar compared to the new Garmin? Quite a lot, actually.
1. The old Vigil RX could give 2 simultaneous ranges and bearings, whereas the new one won't give any unless you use its MARPA plotting, which is a pain.
2. The Vigil RX had much better side-lobe characteristics.
3. The Vigil RX had an infinitely adjustable Guard Zone, any size anywhere. Whereas the Garmin has a fixed non-adjustable circular zone which is far too close to the boat. Useless, completely useless in the real world.
4. The Vigil RX was far easier to use. The Garmin is an absurd series of menu choices for everything.
5. Leading on from that, the one thing that any experienced radar user does is continually adjust the Gain to suit the particular target he is looking at. From the moment I first went to sea decades ago I was taught to keep my fingers on the Gain control. The Vigil RX keypad was simple, a toggle bar, + at one end & - at the other. Perfect continuous control. But changing the Gain on the Garmin requires leaving the picture, then pushing at least half a dozen buttons before returning to the picture to discover that you need to do it all over again. Garmin will say "Ah, but we have Automatic Gain", which is true, but it's NOT as good as a human making intelligent choices about each target, and in some places the Automatic Gain is a complete pain.

There is more, but you get the idea. On the Plus side, the Garmin uses less than 2 amps, which is amazing (5 for the Vigil RX). The Garmin integrates with other stuff which is nice for some, and is part of a Plotter, which lots of people like. The Garmin has a very sensitive receiver, which is good, but that also means it picks up returns from even a weak side-lobe, which is bad.
The Garmin is 36 mile, as opposed to the Vigil RX 32, but really, that doesn't amount to anything in the real world.
The MARPA is nice, and works OK by itself if you don't mind pushing lots of buttons while NOT having the screen alive. It should be connected to a compass to give better reports. I'm in the process of cross-connecting the Autopilot NMEA into the radar, which will help MARPA (and enable the navigator to get ranges and bearings to a point, which should be the FIRST thing a radar does).
The Garmin is small, and the wires are small. The data is transmitted via Ethernet cable which is VERY good.

I am deeply disappointed that the Garmin doesn't allow accurate ranges, ie the only scrolling range is part of the MARPA.
What really pisses me off about the Garmin GMR18 HD is that it crashes !! Yes, I've discovered a few things which crash it.The first was when I attempted to change the Transmit/Standby times, which the manual says is possible. Crash! Every time!
The Brightness control is a pain, and is supposed to have an Auto Day/Night function. Doesn't work.

All in all, the Garmin could have been a good radar. It's as if it was brought onto the market a year to soon. I'd like to fire the programmers and hire some who have actually been to sea.

Enough - Kantala


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Have you checked to see if your Garmin 18HD has the latest firmware?


----------



## kantala (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, definitely the latest software. We don't have much time right now, but when we do we'll go lean on the desk of the nearest Garmin support people and see if we can get some answers.

That may be a LOL (Lots-of-Luck) situation. They've never given us any support before, and don't reply to emails or requests for help on their web-site


----------



## fre8las (Aug 1, 2010)

*Would take your remote!*



loveh20 said:


> I have a complete Vigil radar sitting in my garage, ready to discard. It still works, but the display height is compressed, and I replaced it on the boat with a Raymarine a few years ago. It has the wireless and wired remotes, cables, manuals, etc. Good for parts. Anyone who can pick it up in the Palm Beach, FL area can have it.


I live in Palm Beach Gardens...when and where can I get it?


----------



## fre8las (Aug 1, 2010)

*Will take it!*

Please advise when and how...??


----------



## fre8las (Aug 1, 2010)

*Will take it!*



loveh20 said:


> I have a complete Vigil radar sitting in my garage, ready to discard. It still works, but the display height is compressed, and I replaced it on the boat with a Raymarine a few years ago. It has the wireless and wired remotes, cables, manuals, etc. Good for parts. Anyone who can pick it up in the Palm Beach, FL area can have it.


Can you please call me at 561-801-1738 asap...we will immediately take this off your hands!! ( I replied previously!)


----------



## fre8las (Aug 1, 2010)

loveh20 said:


> I have a complete Vigil radar sitting in my garage, ready to discard. It still works, but the display height is compressed, and I replaced it on the boat with a Raymarine a few years ago. It has the wireless and wired remotes, cables, manuals, etc. Good for parts. Anyone who can pick it up in the Palm Beach, FL area can have it.


Can you please call me at 561-801-1738 asap...we will immediately take this off your hands!! ( I replied previously!) [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## udellms (Sep 7, 2010)

*Vigil Radar Monitors*

WOODTRAPS - DO you still have the 2 Vigil radar monitors? I would be interested in one or both. Please contact me at udellms at comcast.net


----------



## petetrin (Nov 12, 2011)

*Virgil RX radar*

Hi,
Does any one have a lead that goes from the display to the control unit? or alternatively know the plug(s) type(s) and the pin to pin connections?
Thanks
Pete (UK)


----------



## captjchin (Feb 17, 2012)

loveh20 said:


> I have a complete Vigil radar sitting in my garage, ready to discard. It still works, but the display height is compressed, and I replaced it on the boat with a Raymarine a few years ago. It has the wireless and wired remotes, cables, manuals, etc. Good for parts. Anyone who can pick it up in the Palm Beach, FL area can have it.


i have a friend in my yacht club that needs parts. i visit jupiter a few ties a year ad will be there by end of this month. i would be gla to take it for my friend.

thanks,

joe
917-748-8080
[email protected]


----------



## JamesSkok (Jun 1, 2007)

VigilRadarGuy do you still have Vigil parts?


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

JamesSkok said:


> VigilRadarGuy do you still have Vigil parts?


He has not posted since the original post in 2009 I guess he is long gone, and won't be able to respond to PMs either as he only has one post.


----------



## Marine Electronics Tech (Jun 19, 2013)

I was there service manager! if you still need help let me know the model "RM, RX, color" if anyone can get it going its me!


----------



## JamesSkok (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome Aboard "Marine Electronics Tech" from one Jr. Member to another:
I am glad to see someone out there able to help me with my Vigil RM Radar. MARS Electronics spun off the Marine Division to International Marine and IMI was itself broken up later and Vigil went away. The technology of the Vigil was pretty good and despite the negative hype it is user friendly. Modular component replacement has made the repair efforts rather one-sided given the lack of parts availability. I do have a growing collection of monitors, control units, and radomes. Do you know who purchased the inventory? For repair purposes, are you nearby (MARS was in PA)?


----------



## mario2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Vigil keyboard*



woodtraps said:


> I happen to aquire 3 Virgil keyboards, 2 radar screens, one radar antenna and assorted wiring. Are you still interested in a keyboard?


Hi,

Thats, really old message, but mayby you still have vigil remote keyboard? I'm looking for it.
Woud you like to sell it?

Mario


----------



## mario2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Vigil keyboard*

I'd like to bay remote keyboar for VIGIL rm radar. Do You have still the one spare?

Mario


----------



## cycaduk (May 23, 2018)

Marine Electronics Tech said:


> I was there service manager! if you still need help let me know the model "RM, RX, color" if anyone can get it going its me!


Hi,
I am in the UK and trying to get one of these working for a retired friend.I cannot find cables for these, but can source the plugs. The problem is I need to know which pin goes to which pin. could you let me know?


----------



## PJAH50 (Mar 9, 2019)

Hi CyCaDuk

My vigil navigator Rx is or was connected to the NMEA 2000 system and auto pilot for imputing waypoints to go to, on the autopilot 2 wires have become disjointed 1 Brown and White if I connect to the wrong port on the Control box of the NMEA system it takes all the system out. I think I connected to the power points this did not work can you assist me


----------



## nessasiv (Aug 5, 2020)

Marine Electronics Tech said:


> I was there service manager! if you still need help let me know the model "RM, RX, color" if anyone can get it going its me!
> [/QUHOTE] I have a Vigil Electronics Model KP1500 Shore Power Inverter on board a boat I just bought. The previous owner
> and I have no idea how this works. Do you or know anyone, anywhere that might be familiar with this system? I am located
> near Sacramento, CA. Hope you might have a suggestion. Thanks. Norm


----------

